# BB30 crankset on bsa frame?



## panerai1mm (Jul 6, 2010)

accidentally bought a bb30 crankset instead of the english threaded crankset. is there any way i can get the bb30 crankset to work on my 2008 felt da, or do i need to send the crankset back?


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

bb30 is larger than english so you can only go in one direction which is bb30 to english. sorry


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

panerai1mm said:


> accidentally bought a bb30 crankset instead of the english threaded crankset. *is there any way i can get the bb30 crankset to work on my 2008 felt *da, or do i need to send the crankset back?


Nope. That crankset will only work with frames designed for BB30 systems.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lesson learned:
You should have got yourself a Campagnolo crank set, snce the difference between ITA, BSA and BB30 are the cups.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to clarify it is technically possible to install a bb30 crankset on a BSA frame. There are a number of topics regarding this on weightweenies. Though it is not particularly easy or cost effective.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

can you give more details or are you just being silly and about to say replace the BB?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well really all you have to do is get some Vuma Quad cups (Rotors new BSA 30 cups should theoretically work as well, though I'm not aware of anyone trying it. They use a 29.64mm spindle, however the problem is bb30 cranks are designed for a narrower q factor so the chain line won't be very good, and getting that right is the difficult part. The internal diameter of a BSA bottom bracket itself is large enough to accept a 30mm spindle, and actually I believe FSA used to make a specific adapter for this, however like I said the chain line problems made it pretty much useless.


----------



## o1jasper (Nov 19, 2012)

You can see more info about these Bracket Cups here. Not every crank is compatible.

http://www.mantel-bikeparts.nl/rotor-converter-lagerset-bsa-bracket-met-bb30-crank


----------

